# Partage familial : les demande d achats n arrivent plus



## devy (4 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques semaines les demandes d achats d app de mes gamins ne me parviennent plus ( ni à la maman qui est vu comme « tuteur » dans les paramètres.)

Aucun message d erreur sur les iPhone des gamins, tout semble indiquer que la demande est partie.

J ai désactivé « demande d autorisation d achat » , les app s installent. Puis réactivé et le problème persiste.

Une idée ? 

Merci


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Septembre 2019)

Bah tes gosses sont plus doués que toi en informatique, ils te l'ont fait à l'envers !


----------



## devy (4 Septembre 2019)

il faut croire que non car ils ralent !


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Septembre 2019)

Une bonne tarte et c'est réglé !


----------



## devy (4 Septembre 2019)

Complément d'info : Je viens de me mettre sur l'imac que je n'avais pas utiliser depuis un moment et toutes les notifications sont présentes.

Donc c'est bien un soucis sur nos iPhones ( X et XR ). Probablement depuis une MAJ.


----------



## billboc (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour j’ai le même problème ..
As tu trouve une solution ?
Merci !


----------

